# Pec tear/strain?



## BigJohnny (Nov 19, 2017)

About two weeks ago after benching, I felt an unusual pain/soreness in my chest. After a day it went away and I chalked it up as doms. So, yesterday I wanted to work up to a max on bench to gauge progress from running Smolov Jr. Warmed up and hit 2 heavy singles. Neither were to failure and 2nd was probably 10lbs off max. Everything felt great. Last night I started feeling the pain in my pec again and noticed some swelling. This morning the blood is pooling up and swelling is still there! The pain is not severe, just a soreness. Hell, I feel like I could lift. Is it possible to tear your pec and not realize it?
any thoughts?


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 19, 2017)

Might be prudent to rest that for a while.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

You definitely have some damage but without it being all demented looking it isn't going to require surgery. And if there is not pain it's probably safe to move it.

Like bricks says rest It, that's the typical response especially from the medical community. 

I am many others suggest not resting it. Moving it will cause it to heal and heal with less scarring and loss of ROM.

Go incline press 5 lb dumbbells for 100 reps today. Slow and controlled.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2017)

When I hurt my pec I couldn't do much .. took about 5 weeks before I can train it again


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks guys. It doesn’t look real distorted, just larger than my other one. I’ll do as you prescribe pillar and just go very light for a while.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2017)

Going to a sports dr helped me .. She dug her figers right in there ..hurt like hell


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 19, 2017)

I have tore both sides of my pecs along with several pretty severe strains. Resting is nice for a few days but getting blood in the muscle with extremely light weight and high reps seemed to work best for healing.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You definitely have some damage but without it being all demented looking it isn't going to require surgery. And if there is not pain it's probably safe to move it.
> 
> Like bricks says rest It, that's the typical response especially from the medical community.
> 
> ...



You are correct and I should have said rest it acutely, then work it.  And the medical community will say what you said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 19, 2017)

I was scared I would hurt it more .. It's a scary feeling I still can feel something there now and then


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was scared I would hurt it more .. It's a scary feeling I still can feel something there now and then



That's the scar tissue. When the scar tissue tears it is a similar feeling to when a tendon tears. 

Doing that slowly over time should be the goal. A combination of high rep training and active release therapy will bring you close to 100%


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2017)

My opinion: Grade 1 strain but the blood "pooling" doesn't sound good. Not sure if what you're saying is that you have signs of visual bruising or not, that would move it more to a grade 2 strain. I personally would not touch a chest movement for a week and then start back slow with high reps.

As for what you did; it sounds like you tweaked something and when you push the limits, that's going to happen. I doubt anyone that has had a complete pectoral rupture while lifting ever ask if they tore something; you know, trust me. 

Pay attention to your body more than some program. You had a warning sign that you chose to ignore. I personally feel singles should be left to a PL meet but that's me. You can gauge your progress with with other reps, doesn't have to be a single.

I hope you heal up and soon are back at it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2017)

Im a big fan of the super high reps with super light weight to get blood in the muscle to help it heal. I've had two injuries that I did that for and it definitely helped me recover faster and stronger.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Like mentioned, I would rest it and do some light stretching. I like to use ice after light stretching.


----------

